# Winter



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

O Winter, thou season of _night_, how I long for thee! most of all during Summer, that season of _day_. The soul is awakened only at night, of which winter is well-endowed--for, in the words of that prophet, "the world is deep--deeper than day can comprehend!"

O Winter, how I long for thee!--and thy crisp weather. Winter is the season of triumph--of man's triumph over mere weather. It is easy to conquer the cold when going out in winter, and it is much less easy to conquer the disproportionate heat of Summer. It is easy to layer extra clothing; above a hundred degrees, no amount of _un_-layering will save a man from the heat which makes for laziness!

O Winter, how I long for thee!--and thy melancholy inspiration. The greatest works, pastoral and otherwise, are inspired by the chilling emotions brought only by winter and winter's night. The chill of the Earth kindles passionate fire in the heart and brings about fully-pregnant emotions in the mind!

O Winter, how I long for thee!--and thy joy. Winter is not only the season of cold, bitter emotions, but of joyous festivities, when the heart and mind are awakened even more by the early nightfall. What festivities of summer could compare to the joyous symphonies and hallelujahs of mid-winter, when all the past comes alive to build a pedestal for the next year?

O Winter, how I long for thee!--and thy bitterness. What could be greater than the reflection at the beginning of a new year, when the festivities have all ended? What grand opportunities to soar to new lofty heights, where the wind blows sharp and rude! Blow, blow, thou winter wind!--thou art not so unkind as man's ingratitude. Freeze, freeze, thou bitter sky! To soar to such heights can only be possible with a cold winter's wind under one's wings.

O Winter, how I long for thee!--and thy solitude. When the festivities have concluded and I return to my home, I am the freest I will ever be. To be free to seek the company of friends and revel in noisy festivities, then to return at once to my solitude and reflection--that is true freedom! But Summer imposes too many restrictions, too many pressures for me to feel free.

O Winter, how I long for thee!--and thy pregnancy, which causes my own rebirth. The philosopher unwittingly prepares for death every moment of his life. During winter am I most philosophic, and winter brings about my death each year. But without death, how could I be reborn in the Spring, that time of rebirth? Without my death brought on by winter, winter's pregnancy will go to waste and Spring will bring no rebirth!

O World, how I long for these things!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I certainly don't wax as poetically as that each I time I slip on the ice and bust my ***.


----------



## Operafocus (Jul 17, 2011)

*What happens when a Texan moves to Norway...?*

*8 DECEMBER*
It's started to snow! It's the first time I've seen snow, and my wife and I poured a glass of cognac and sat down by the window to look at the white flakes coming down from above. It looked like a painting. It's so romantic that we're feeling like we've just fallen in love again. I simply love snow.

*9 DECEMBER*
We woke up to a lovely carpet of crystal clear white snow! It's covered the whole scenery! What a beautiful sight! There can't possibly be a more beautiful place in the whole entire world! Moving here was the best idea I've ever had! I shuffled snow for the first time in my life and felt like a kid again. I shuffled everything away from my entrance, but then the snow plow came by and covered it all up again. So I had to go out and do it all over again. Such fun!

*12 DECEMBER*
Mild weather melted all the snow. I was terribly disappointed, but my neighbour says I shouldn't worry. We'll definitely get a white Christmas! I'd have been very disappointed if we didn't get snow for Christmas, but my neighbour says we'll get so much snow that I won't stand the sight of it before the winter is over. That can't be possible! (These Norwegians have a tendency to overdo things). The neighbour is a nice guy and I'm glad to have him living close to us.

*14 DECEMBER*
Snow, lovely snow! 12 inches fell last night! The temperature fell to minus 20 degrees Celsius as they say around here. That means minus 4 Fahrenheit. The cold makes everything sparkle and glitter. The wind nearly took my breath away, but I got warm again by shuffling show. This is the good life! The snow plow came again tonight and covered everything I'd done so far up. I didn't think it would be this much shuffling of show, but at least I'm getting some exercise. I just wish this cough would stop.

*15 DECEMBER*
They said on the news they're expecting another 24 inches of snow. I sold our Mercedes and bought a four-wheel-drive instead. Also bought winter tires for my wife's car and a couple of extra pair of skis. Sold our freezer. My wife wants a fireplace in the livingroom in case the electricity goes out. I think that's just a waste of time and money. It's not like we're living in Siberia here.

*16 DECEMBER*
Storm this morning. Fell and hurt myself when I was out salting the pavement. It hurts like hell. My wife laughed at me, which I thought wasn't very nice.

*17 DECEMBER*
Still way below zero. The roads are closed because of ice and snow. The electricity was gone for five hours. I had to wrap myself in blankets to keep warm. Nothing to do than staring at the ***** I live with to try and annoy her. I should have taken care of that fireplace, but I won't admit that to her. God how I hate it when she's right! I can't believe I'm sitting here freezing half to death in my own livingroom!

*20 DECEMBER*
Electricity is back but another 16 inches of the white **** came last night. More shuffling. Took whole f-ing day. F-ing plow came by twice. Tried to get the neighbour's kid to shuffle for me, but he said he didn't have the time cause he was playing hockey. The little brat is lying. Called to buy a mini plow for myself, but they were sold out. They're getting new stock in March. They're f-ing lying! My neighbour says I have to remove the snow from my drive otherwise they'll send me a bill for obstructing an entry. He's lying!

*22 DECEMBER*
My neighbour was right about that white Christmas. Another 8 inches of the f-ing [email protected] fell today and it's so f-ing cold that it probably won't be gone before goddamn August! It took 45 minutes to get dressed to shuffle it, and then I had to take a p!ss. By the time I'd taken everything off, taken a p!ss and got my clothes back on, I was too tired to shuffle. Tried to hire our neighbour to do the show for the rest of the year, cause he has a plow on his tractor, but he said he was too busy. I think the [email protected] is lying.

*23 DECEMBER*
Only 4 inches of snow today. It got milder too, around zero degrees centigrade, about 32 degrees Fahrenheit. My wife wanted me to hang up the Christmas lights outside our house today. She's f-ing out of her mind! She could have asked me a f-ing month ago! She said she DID ask a month ago, but I think she's just lying.

*24 DECEMBER*
Another 24 inches of snow AGAIN! OVER NIGHT! FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU*K!!! The snow was so hard by the plow that my shovel broke! Thought I was gonna get a heart attack. If I ever get hold of that f*cker that drives the goddamn plow I'll pull him through the snow by his balls and beat him to death with my broken shovel. I know he hides behind the corner and waits for me to be done clearing my drive before he comes with that f-ing plow at 70 miles per hour and covers up everything I've done! Tonight the ***** wanted me to sing Christmas carols with her and open presents (they do that on the 24th in this f-ing country) but I didn't have the time because I was ready and waiting for the goddamn plow.

*25 DECEMBER*
Happy f-ing Christmas! 20 more inches of the f-ing tossing snow last night. We're snowed in. The thought of shuffling snow makes me more pissed off than you can ever imagine. God how I HATE this F-ING snow! Norway! F-ing **** country! Today the guy that drives the plow came and asked for money for some kind of f-ing charity ****. I threw my broken shovel at him. My f-ing b!tchy wife says I have a bad attitude. I think she's a f-ing idiot. If I have to watch these f-ing Christmas shows one more f-ing time, I'll shove her into the f-ing microwave.

*26 DECEMBER*
Still snowed in. Fuuuuuuuuuu*kiiiiiiiing Norway! Hellish f-ing stupid-a$$ country. Why the **** did I move here!? It was HER idea! She's REALLY starting to get on my nerves!

*27 DECEMBER*
Temperature fell to minus 30 degrees centigrade. That's like minus a thousand degrees Fahrenheit. Tried opening a window but my eyeballs froze hard in my skull in about four seconds. Our pipes are frozen. Took the plumber 14 hours to get here and he wanted about $700 for the job.

*28 DECEMBER*
It got warmer, by about 10 degrees. Still snowed in. The snowplow A$$HOLE is driving me NUTS!

*29 DECEMBER*
Another 12 inches of snow. Our neighbour says we have to get it off the roof otherwise it collapses. That's the dumbest thing I've ever heard. Does he think I'm an idiot?

*30 DECEMBER*
The roof collapsed. I hit the guy driving the snow plow and he's suing me for a million of whatever the **** currency it is they have in this f-ing deserted sh!thole. Not only for hitting him, but for attempting to stuff my shovel up his a$$! My f-ing wife has gone to her mother. They're expecting another 12 inches of snow and EVEN COLDER!!

*31 DECEMBER*
I set the house on fire. No more shuffling snow! F-ing hell!

*8 JANUARY*
It feels so good. I love the small, white pills they give me. I do wonder, though, why I'm tied to my bed…


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

@Operafocus: That's nothing. I've lived through worse for every winter for **nineteen** years.


----------



## Operafocus (Jul 17, 2011)

Aksel said:


> @Operafocus: That's nothing. I've lived through worse for every winter for **eighteen** years.


Only 18? :lol:


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Operafocus said:


> Only 19? :lol:


Yes. I haven't really lived longer. 19 winters are actually 100 % of all the winters I've lived through. 
I know it used to say 18, but I still haven't gotten around to the thought of me actually being 19 yet


----------

